# Pen and turning blanks



## DrB (May 19, 2009)

I have a chance to buy a significant amount of lumber from a saw mill operation have has gone out of business. There are truck loads of many different types of pen and turning blanks. The owner would like me to buy everything he has left, and so would I. The question, is anyone out there having any success in selling blanks?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

It all depends on what type of wood and the price. I would suggest selling in small batches and bulk sales. One or two at a time will not make you much money and take up too much time. What type of wood are you looking at? The pen blanks are also used to make handles for furniture. 6" long blanks sell better than 5" blanks.
I might be interested in some of the blanks. I am always looking for interesting wood. John


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i am always looking for blanks and burls, let me know what you get.


----------



## DrB (May 19, 2009)

There are a lot of different types and don't remember them all, cherry, walnut, osage orange, mulberry, sassafras, persimmon, I think he said he had 20 types, there are truck loads that have been cut and end sealed. Most are 12" long. I just don't want to store this stuff for the rest of my life….I guess there would be a great auction one day.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Am also interested. Let us know what happens and what prices you want to sell for. Easiest way to ship would probably be US postoffice "Flat Rate" boxes.

Scrappy


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

ya let me know what you want to fill up a flat rate box or two.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I could be convinced to purchase a box or blanks, bowl and pen. If you get a list together with prices, please let me know.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

What ever happened here? Is there a list? Is there any turning blanks out there?


----------



## bandman (Feb 12, 2009)

I own a small bandsawmill and hate to hear about the situation. My suggestion is to randomly select 10 or 20
items from the batch, check them over for quality and moisture content. If they are acceptable, consider purchasing the batch if you can afford to hang on to them long enough to find the right woodworkers
who will want the material. This may take some time. Talk to the mill owner and find out where he marketed
his blanks and what his price point was. From there, make reasonable estimate of your time, cost and effort to
take these to market. Consider marketing them on line in batches as is suggested above. Most of all, have fun with this. When I started my mill operation, I always said I'd never take on more lumber than I was willing to use personally. Start with a small manageable amount for you.. maybe 1/4 or 1/2 a truckoad and see how you do.
Also consider donating some to a turning club, or youth woodworking organization teaching the next generation of woodworkers….


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I would recommend filling up flat rate boxes… dumping them out taking a photo posting them on eBay for what you think you can get + shipping and post 5-10 auctions a day… a truck load will keep you in business for a few months LOL


----------

